# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  La vido de la semaine de Kat : Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants

## Katleen Erna

*La vido de la semaine de Kat : Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants*

Cette semaine, la vido que je vous propose n'est pas vraiment humoristique, pas du tout mme. Elle est juste....scotchante. On la regarde, et  la fin on ne peux s'empcher de faire "Woaaaaa", la bouche grande ouverte. Effet garanti.

C'est une vido ralise par le Museum National d'Histoire Naturelle des Etats-Unis, dont la ralisation graphique est poustoufflante (avis aux fans de 3D !),  propos de l'Univers connu aujourd'hui (compar  la taille de la terre).

Le sujet coupe le souffle, et les images aussi.

A la fin, on se sent vraiment tout petit...




Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

2 - Vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique

3 - Si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP

----------


## Shaidak

Tout petits ? J'aurais plutt dit inexistants  ::aie:: 

Toujours aussi impressionnant  voir, aussi bien pour la 3D que pour les dcouvertes faites au niveau de l'univers  :;):  mais au final quand on voie a et que l'on est mme pas capable d'aller sans difficults sur une autre plante, on se dit  quoi bon  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## speedy_g

Trs bonne vido, et si un atome contenait tout un univers....

----------


## plegat

> dont la ralisation graphique est poustoufflante (avis aux fans de 3D !)


Mouais, bah je prfre Avatar pour tre bluff par de la 3D!  ::aie:: 

Non, sans plus, c'est joli, mais j'ai du mal  ressentir les effets d'chelle... a va bien pour le profane, mais pour celui qui s'y connait un peu en astronomie, c'est sans plus (j'adre la reprsentation des fluctuations du fond cosmologique...)

Mais c'est joli quand mme!  :;): 
J'apprcie beaucoup plus les vues de la Terre que le reste du film.

----------


## Remizkn

Ouais! J'arrive  voir ma maison d'ici!  ::mrgreen:: 

Effectivement a claque!

----------


## s4mk1ng

Vraiment magnifique... ::D:

----------


## LooserBoy

"Dans l'infini galactique,
je cherche ma moiti cosmique,
une fleur toute mtallique,
une princesse pour le roi beatnik"
Jad Wio

----------


## souviron34

j'ajouterais, dans le mme ordre d'ides mais plus explicite le clbrissime film _The Powers of Ten_, jou de nombreuses fois  La Villette, et qu'on peut trouver sur YouTube :





ou avec le commentaire franais :

----------


## Sepia

Salut 

   Bravo pour avoir dnicher et publier ces 2 vidos qui sont trs impressionnantes. Elles montrent bien que finalement on ne brasse que du vide  ::P: .

@+

----------


## Doksuri

c'est toujours beau a voir ! thx pour les videos

----------


## deadalnix

Comment a se fait qu'on ai cartographi que deux cnes et pas le reste ? Soucis technique ?

----------


## Doksuri

soucis technique et soucis temporels !

plus ca va, plus les telescopes deviennent performant : au debut, on pouvait juste grossir la lune, apres on a pu grossir ses crateres, apres on a pu voir d'autres planetes etc..faut toujours un zoom plus puissant.

de plus, il y a toujours de nouvelles etoiles qui apparaissent car elles sont eloignees de plusieurs milliers d'annees lumieres... donc la lumiere met des milliers d'annees a nous parvenir, donc on ne les voit que maintenant...

mais il faut se dire que celles dont la lumiere nous parvient seulement maintenant sont tellement eloignees, qu'elles sont probablement deja mortes tout la bas...

----------


## souviron34

> Comment a se fait qu'on ai cartographi que deux cnes et pas le reste ? Soucis technique ?


2 cnes ?

De quoi parles-tu ?

----------


## plegat

> 2 cnes ?
> 
> De quoi parles-tu ?


Il parle des deux cnes dcrivant l'espace explor  coup de radio/tlscope de l'univers...  partir de la 3me minute.

Comme l'a dit Doksuri, c'est plus un problme technique... que temporel (le temporel, c'est plutt sur la profondeur d'exploration que a joue, que sur les angles). 
Les plus gros engins (CFHT, VLT...) sont placs assez loin des ples, ils ont donc du mal  aller viser par l. Donc a cr des vides. J'en entends dj dire que Hubble et ses cousins ne sont pas trop gns eux, mais ils n'ont pas que a  faire! (encore que certains soient spcialiss, comme XMM-Newton...)
Ne pas oublier galement qu'on a une grosse galaxie qui nous brouille la vue sur pas mal de place dans le ciel...

----------


## souviron34

> Comment a se fait qu'on ai cartographi que deux cnes et pas le reste ? Soucis technique ?







> soucis technique et soucis temporels !





> Il parle des deux cnes dcrivant l'espace explor  coup de radio/tlscope de l'univers...  partir de la 3me minute.
> 
> Comme l'a dit Doksuri, c'est plus un problme technique... que temporel (le temporel, c'est plutt sur la profondeur d'exploration que a joue, que sur les angles).


Que nenni...

Ne rpondez pas si vous ne savez pas.

*Ce n'est en rien technique, c'est totalement thorique...*

C'est li  la Relativit et la vitesse de la lumire, et de la causalit..

Vu que E = mc2, et que la vitesse de la lumire, c, est finie, et que le temps va toujours du pass vers le futur (_toute cause produit un effet_), on ne voit forcment qu'un *cne* au temps T.

Ce qui serait en dehors de ce cne serait vu si i existait une vitesse de transmission suprieure  c.

Exemple :

c = 300 000 km /s

Au bout d'une seconde, notre "univers" est dfini par un cne de base 300 000 km. Tout objet situ  plus de 300 000 kms au del, ou sur les cts  l'extrieur de la pente, est *forcment* invisible.. : la lumire d'un tel objet ne pourrait pas parvenir jusqu' nous...



_C'est une des portes d'attaque de la Relativit Gnrale en cosmologie: vu que les 3 principes de base (temps du pass vers le futur, causalit, et c = limite) sont des postulats indmontrables, ils peuvent donc tre remis en cause philosophiquement.. Sauf que les observations (justement ce cne) semblent bien prouver que ces hypothses sont relles, tout au moins pour l'univers dans lequel la physique que l'on connat est valable, c'est  dire aprs la 1ire seconde aprs le Big Bang..Certaines expriences (bases sur l'interfromtre de Michelson) tendraient  prouver que l'une des 2 hypothses  temps toujours du pass vers le futur ou c = limite serait fausse, mais pour l'instant aucun rsultat ne permet de prouver laquelle.

Voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxe EPR, Exprience d'Aspect, et faire une recherche sur ces 2 thmes..)
_

----------


## plegat

> Que nenni...
> 
> Ne rpondez pas si vous ne savez pas.
> 
> *Ce n'est en rien technique, c'est totalement thorique...*
> 
> C'est li  la Relativit et la vitesse de la lumire, et de la causalit..


Ca serait bien de ne pas raconter n'importe quoi pour faire plus thorique que les autres aussi...  :;):   ::mrgreen:: 

Si je ne vois pas ce qui se passe dans mon dos, ce n'est pas parce que la lumire  une vitesse finie, c'est juste parce que j'ai les yeux devant la tte! Ou que la porte est ferme... ou que le miroir est sale...

Sinon explique-nous comment on peut voir  plus de 13 milliards d'annes lumire dans un sens et pas dans l'autre...

En gros tu mlanges cne de causalit temporelle (qui n'a de cne que le nom, vu que l'image du cne est li  une conception 2D+temps, alors que l'on vit dans un univers 3D + temps + ventuellement d'autres dimensions en fonction de la thorie que l'on considre), et univers explor (pardon... "sond" serait plus appropri) par les petits hommes roses avec leurs gros engins...

----------


## f-leb

est-ce qu'il s'agit de ce cne l ::oops::  ? Cne de lumire

A vrai dire je comprends pas grand chose  cette histoire de cnes ::calim2:: 

y a-t-il un spcialiste de la thorie des cnes sur Dvp ::aie:: ?

----------


## plegat

> est-ce qu'il s'agit de ce cne l ? Cne de lumire
> 
> A vrai dire je comprends pas grand chose  cette histoire de cnes


En simplifiant, si on considre qu'aucune information ne peut "voyager" plus vite que la lumire, a veut dire que tu ne peux pas tre en interaction avec un "objet" plus loign que la distance parcourue par la lumire pendant ce temps.
Par exemple, tu ne peux pas savoir ce qu'il s'est pass il y a une seconde sur une plante situ  plus de 300000 km d'ici (cne pass), et personne sur cette plante ne saura dans une seconde ce que tu fais maintenant (cne futur). Par contre, si ils sont  moins de 600000 km, il pourront le savoir dans moins de deux secondes.

----------


## souviron34

> En simplifiant, si on considre qu'aucune information ne peut "voyager" plus vite que la lumire, a veut dire que tu ne peux pas tre en interaction avec un "objet" plus loign que la distance parcourue par la lumire pendant ce temps.
> Par exemple, tu ne peux pas savoir ce qu'il s'est pass il y a une seconde sur une plante situ  plus de 300000 km d'ici (cne pass), et personne sur cette plante ne saura dans une seconde ce que tu fais maintenant (cne futur). Par contre, si ils sont  moins de 600000 km, il pourront le savoir dans moins de deux secondes.


Si a n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, je veux bien que tu m'expliques ton message plus haut...

 ::P: 



Et je ritre donc que c'est bien pour une raison thorique, et non technique de la part des points de vue des tlescopes...

----------


## deadalnix

Sauf que tu expliques le concept d'uf cosmique, qui s'largit en fonction du temps, et donc forme un cne si on largue une des coordonne spatiale pour y mettre le temps.

Sauf que a n'a RIEN  VOIR, avec les cnes d'univers explors que l'on voit sur la vido.

----------


## plegat

> Si a n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, je veux bien que tu m'expliques ton message plus haut...


Je r-expliquais  f-leb cette notion suite  sa remarque disant qu'il ne comprenait pas ton histoire de cne...  ::P: 

mais je rfute toujours ton explication vis--vis de la vido du sujet pour la mme raison que deadalnix!

----------


## f-leb

> .. ton histoire de cne...


ouaip, j'ai du mal  raisonner avec les cnes ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, merci pour tes explications lumineuses ::idea::  ::idea::

----------


## Jihnn

Ce qui m'attriste le plus, c'est qu'on ne connatra probablement rien de tout a de notre vivant :-(

----------


## Sepia

Arggh tout ceci prouve bien que nous ne sommes que des ... pauvres "cnes" (il est tard, soyez indulgents)

----------


## chaplin

> j'ajouterais, dans le mme ordre d'ides mais plus explicite le clbrissime film _The Powers of Ten_, jou de nombreuses fois  La Villette, et qu'on peut trouver sur YouTube :
> 
> YouTube- Powers Of 10
> 
> 
> ou avec le commentaire franais :
> 
> YouTube- Puissances de 10


Hier,  la tl, aprs 2 minutes de zappage intense, je suis tomb une mission parlant de tremblements de "Terre", mais pas juste sur la Terre, galement sur le Soleil, voire des toiles  neutron.
Sur l'chelle de Richter, sur la Terre, on s'arrte  9, sur le soleil on les observe  11 et pour les toiles  neutron  32. 
Pour la petite histoire, un tremblement de "Terre" sur une toile  neutron  des lustres de notre systme solaire a provoqu (~annes 80 ou 2000 ?) un rtrcissement du champ magntique terrestre, on a eu beaucoup de chance.

----------


## oussi

Wooow,
Je crois qu'il ne reste plus qu' se poser la question magique,qui n'est autre que .... qui  crer cette univers sans fin?

@+++ :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Hier,  la tl, aprs 2 minutes de zappage intense, je suis tomb une mission parlant de tremblements de "Terre", mais pas juste sur la Terre, galement sur le Soleil, voire des toiles  neutron.
> Sur l'chelle de Richter, sur la Terre, on s'arrte  9, sur le soleil on les observe  11 et pour les toiles  neutron  32. 
> Pour la petite histoire, un tremblement de "Terre" sur une toile  neutron  des lustres de notre systme solaire a provoqu (~annes 80 ou 2000 ?) un rtrcissement du champ magntique terrestre, on a eu beaucoup de chance.


pour la petite histoire,  peu prs toutes les chelles comme a (_tremblements de terre, ouragans, etc_) , sont drives des chelles utilises en astronomie et appeles "magnitude"..

La magnitude (en astronomie) est 2.5 * log ( Puissance lumineuse)..

C'est  dire quune oile de magnitude 2 est environ 100 fois plus puissante qu'une toile de magnitude 3..


Et donc c'est kifkif pour le reste..

Un ouragan de force 5 est environ 100 fois plus puissant qu'une tempte de force 4, un tremblement de terre de magnitude 9 est environ 100 fois plus puissant qu'un tremblement de terre de force 8...

En gnral, pour les ouragans  partir de force 2 et pour les tremblements de terre  partir de magnitude 6, les chelles sont lies aux destructions potentielles..

Un ouragan de force 4, de mme qu'un tremblement de terre de force 7, est caractris par "destruction de btiments, etc".. Force 5 et magnitude 8 on arrive  "destruction des infrastructures".. Magntiude 9 et au del c'est "catastrophe au minimum d'chelle continentale"  ::aie:: 


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnitu...un_s%C3%A9isme




> Majeur 7,0  7,9 Peut provoquer des dommages svres dans des zones plus vastes. 18 par anImportant 8,0  8,9 Peut causer des dommages srieux dans des zones  des centaines de kilomtres  la ronde. 1 par anExceptionnel 9,0 et plus Dvaste des zones de plusieurs milliers de kilomtres  la ronde. 1 tous les 20 ans



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89c...Saffir-Simpson




> Plus de 69 m/s
> Plus de 249 km/h
> Plus de 155 mi/h
> Plus de 135 nuds Plus de 5,5 mtres
> Plus de 18 pieds Destruction des toitures, des portes et des fentres.
> Dommages importants aux charpentes des btiments renforcs.
> Destruction de certaines habitations non-renforces.
> Dommages importants aux premiers tages des habitations  moins de 500 mtres du rivage dus aux inondations.
> vacuation des maisons dans un rayon de 8  16 km des ctes.
> ...

----------


## worm83

Trs belle vido trs bien faite  ::ccool::

----------


## Sepia

Salut Souviron34,




> pour la petite histoire,  peu prs toutes les chelles comme a (_tremblements de terre, ouragans, etc_) , sont drives des chelles utilises en astronomie et appeles "magnitude"..
> 
> La magnitude (en astronomie) est 2.5 * log ( Puissance lumineuse)..
> 
> C'est  dire quune oile de magnitude 2 est environ 100 fois plus puissante qu'une toile de magnitude 3..


En effet, tu as raison : c'est vrai pour la plupart des chelles sauf pour l'chelle de Beaufort qui mesure l'intensit du vent. Cette chelle est linaire et pas logarithmique. 

@+

----------


## souviron34

> En effet, tu as raison : c'est vrai pour la plupart des chelles sauf pour l'chelle de Beaufort qui mesure l'intensit du vent. Cette chelle est linaire et pas logarithmique.


Merci de la prcision  ::D:

----------


## davcha

A noter galement que la magnitude en astronomie peut tre ngative.

Le soleil a une magnitude de -26 environ.
La lune -11
Venus -4

L'oeil humain normal, dans de bonne conditions d'obscurit, peut voir jusqu' une magnitude de 6-6.5

Certaines personnes peuvent tre plus sensibles et voir jusqu' une magnitude de 7, par exemple.
C'est le cas de certains daltoniens qui sont plus sensibles  la lumire,  cause de leur "handicap".

----------


## souviron34

et on peut mme ajouter que tout le monde voit mieux ce qui est trs peu lumineux avec le ct de d'oeil (les batonnets), dont la transmission au nerf optique est linaire, alors que le centre "accepte" les objets lumineux, la transmission tant en log (_d'o l'chelle de magnitude, qui en fait est une chelle drive des observations  l'oeil nu ("je la vois 2 fois plus forte"))_

----------


## f-leb

> *La vido de la semaine de Kat : Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants*


vraiment insignifiant ::calim2::

----------


## Sepia

Salut f-leb,

   Si c'est vrai et je n'en doute pas (de toute faon, j'ai cass mon double dcimtre, hier, donc je ne vais pas pouvoir vrifi), c'est vraiment impressionnant et surtout cette vido est vraiment bien faite car elle donne des ides de proportion relatives presque tangibles (pour des mesures qui ne le sont pas)  ::ccool:: 

@+

----------


## souviron34

Ma prof de Systme Solaire nous avait donn une excellente image, qui non seulement m'est reste mais qui me sert grandement pour expliquer...

Si le Soleil est une orange, la Terre est un grain de sable  plus de 500 km de cette orange, Jupiter est un grain de raisin  plus de 3000 km de l'orange, et la prochaine toile est une autre orange ..... 40 000 km...

 ::aie:: 

Donc : une orange au sommet de la Tour Eiffel, un grain de sable au centre de Lyon, un grain de raisin  Istambul, et une autre orange aprs avoir fini le tour de la Terre...

----------

